# England controls cormorants...should we?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/news/articles/414.html

Interesting to see that England is raising more licenses on cormies to protect their fisheries. How would you feel about a season to help protect our fisheries?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

All for it, fish eating birds stuck at a buffet line! They eat a lot of fish and harm not only waterfowl, but also the mighty walleye/other.

I know an area in MN is trying to bring back Cans to an area and is having a difficult time with these birds around the lake/slough.

:sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would be in favor of something to control the rising population. They are fish-eating machines!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

An open season year around just like the coyote would be approriate.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Mmmm...cormorant...tastes like bullhead.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I would go outta my way to kill ever one of them ugly suckas. DIE CORMIES DIE.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would support some sort of season, they are fish eating machines.

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe the dnr should have some sort of bounty on them. we would save them a lot of money on stocking fees. :roll:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I think everyone here would be all for it, but what would you do with the harvested birds?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mount a wood chipper on a pontoon and feed them to the fish.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ryan_Todd said:


> mount a wood chipper on a pontoon and feed them to the fish.


YES! I LOVE IT!

The visual of that is kinda reminiscent of the closing scenes of Fargo, don't ya know!

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It's like soylent green, but with a middle man. I also agree, these birds should be controlled. I think a bounty would bring them in quite nicely.


----------



## Red Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

R T that is halarious!! I almost fell out of my chair. Great idea. I'm for a season too. Labor Day to Thanksgiving. Shoot'em all. Great job guys love checking up on the current stories out here. Can't wait to head over there in a couple weeks. Take it easy!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would certainly turn the tables on them god awful birds.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

This winter I am going to go cut down some dead cottonwood trees that they nest in. I think it would help alot on some of these perch sloughs.

I think if we all did that It could go along way in at least not having such a concentration of them in one spot.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

They are 1 ugly ceature. I took a friend hunting 25 years ago (I won't say what state he was from) Anyway first time out for him, and i left to get a cripple and when iI came back there he was proud as ever - with his duck/ cormarant. He disposed of it and i bought him a identification book for Christmas. Any way i wonder what the Anti's would have to say about having a season on these mangy crittters, being that they probrobly would not end up on a Thanksgiving table.
:lol:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

mossback,

:burns: EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------

